# Tennessee Walker opinions please.



## bluehorse68 (Feb 19, 2013)

I would like to get some opinions about my boy's confirmation. He is a 15.3 hand 17 year old. I am currently trying to work on the muscle atrophy behind his shoulders and generally muscle him up everywhere. These pics were taken last spring (when he wasn't a whooly mammoth) AND when he was actually CLEAN! Thanks!


----------



## bluehorse68 (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh, and he's standing on a slight downhill slant,if that makes a difference.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I personally like his shoulder and he has good depth through the chest
Neck, as with his topline does need muscle as you have noted
Back is just a little long
Long cannons and he appears to be back at the knee
I don't mind the overall shape of his hindquarters and even his back legs seem alright


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks like a wire or rope burn on his left front pastern. Long backed, upright pasterns. Small round hocks. Long cannons. Nice shoulder. Nice neck set. Needs a little weight and muscling.


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm not going to critique his conformation, but he's gorgeous! I love his coloring.


----------



## bluehorse68 (Feb 19, 2013)

Elana said:


> Looks like a wire or rope burn on his left front pastern. .


That wasn't a rope burn or anything...I had an "anklet" on him that was a gift from a friend who is Wiccan. The gemstones were supposed to help him blend in with the new horses at the barn. Thanks for the input on confirmation!


----------



## bluehorse68 (Feb 19, 2013)

Any more opinions? Here's another pic from the other side...He seems to be too much "under" himself in the back end in the photo, but he had just stepped back with his front end to see what I was doing. I'm so glad I let him mane grow out from how it was cut when I first got him. The second pic shows that anklet that someone thought was a wire or rope burn...


----------



## bluehorse68 (Feb 19, 2013)

:wink: BUMP


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Where do you live with all that green grass. I'd like to be there. I'm looking at 2' of snow and huge snowbanks.


----------



## bluehorse68 (Feb 19, 2013)

Saddlebag, it's definitely NOT green right now. Those pics were from last spring. I live in Southeast Georgia, and I would LOVE to have some snow.:happydance:


----------



## bluehorse68 (Feb 19, 2013)

Bump ONE more time...nobody else have an opinion?


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

He has the hocks only a gaited mother would love...LOL! Is he a registered TWH and/or SSH? He is very flashy - people will be jealous of you for sure!

Gaited horses are a little bit different to judge - they should still fit together nicely - all parts working together, and your guy looks good. His back is a bit long BUT that's ok on the gaited guys b/c it offsets their longer hocks (which are almost always seen as a horse camping under too much on gaited horses) - otherwise he would be hitting himself to the point he would be dangerous. TWH's do a decent running walk when their overstride (back hoof print oversteps the front) by a good 14 inches or so.

To me, he looks like his breed dictates. Lanky, good angles, slightly sloped hip, a bit of a roman nose and a long neck that will counterbalance his swing once his picks up speed. Even with 75 more lbs on him, he will still look like a lanky greyhound with miles and miles of legs. He is supposed to. I think he is lovely! 

Do you have any movement shots of him? I would pay money for him if I was horse shopping!:wink:


----------



## NeighAngel (Feb 14, 2013)

I have a TWH as well. I would love to "muscle" him up some more too. But like others mentioned...they are made more "lanky" than most. But I love the ride!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

nice walker. I dont see any glaring faults. As others stated, TWH hocks are shaped diff than other breeds as most gatied horses are not shaped like a TB or Quarter . he will be very striking with some more groceries. Pretty boy


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

I love me some walkers  He is gorgeous and put together nicely. But I must say, I am offended by that awful hair cut. I'm glad to hear you're letting it grow out. A friend of mine made that mistake once and I teased her for months by calling her gelding "Moe" from The Three Stooges. He looked absolutely ridiculous.


----------

